# [Solved] Samsung SCX-3405w problems with printing

## GTXcube

Hello everybody. I have a problem with my samsung printer. I tried to print via usb but it doesn't work. When I open system-config-printer, printer is detected and status is "ready to print" but when I try to print something, the only thing that printer do is wake up from sleeping mode. I compiled cups with "usb" use flag and I disabled usb printer support in kernel because before system can't detect my printer. This is my lsusb

```
Bus 002 Device 004: ID 04e8:344f Samsung Electronics Co., Ltd
```

Any ideas ? Thanks  :Smile: Last edited by GTXcube on Tue Jan 01, 2013 12:29 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## chithanh

Have you tried both splix and the proprietary Samsung driver?

----------

## GTXcube

After I installed splix, it works. I didn't know about that package. Thank you so much  :Smile: 

----------

